# Biotope Fauna/Flora Lists



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 May 2014)

Hello guys,

Im currently looking into a biotope setup. I need to source some lists on Flora and Fauna from Borneo / Sumatra in particular.
Would anyone please be able to offer me guidance on finding such information? Any Expedition sites worth a look?

Thanks,
N


----------



## BigTom (7 May 2014)

Michael Lo is a pretty good source of inspiration for that neck of the woods, although a lot of the info is spread all over the place.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/asia/index.html (scroll down a bit to find the SE Asia stuff)
http://junglemikey.blogspot.co.uk/

After that your best bet is probably to search for biotope/collection info on specific fish species. If you've got Betta species in mind then try asking on the new AAGB facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/groups/653236004747602/

This is a great page also for inspiration, if not hard info (actually it's mainly Thailand, but its still ace) - https://www.facebook.com/Ton.Ekkapan?fref=nf

I've got a small but quite useful book on Anabantoids that I check specific habitat descriptions if you like.


----------



## TOO (7 May 2014)

If you are looking at black water biotopes for Paros, this is a good source:

http://www.parosphromenus-project.org/en/

Thomas


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 May 2014)

Thank you both. I'll have a look into them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 May 2014)

Proving very interesting, thanks again, invaluable information.


----------



## Edvet (8 May 2014)

fishbase.org for country and some large rivers data


----------

